# incubator



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, Folks...this is serious business!! I mean BUSINESS!!! I'm out for bear and nothing's going to stop me now!

I bought a *SERIOUS BUSINESS INCUBATOR* and the only thing that's going to mess me up is if I get any eggs or not. 












This is a lean, mean, egg hatching machine! It is a ReptiPro 6000. A digital thermoelectric incubator with an LED read out on the front and easy up/down buttons for temp control. As you can see in the picture, when I took the picture the temp right after plugging it in was 74F degrees. Right now, after about 5 minutes, its already up to 84F degrees.

It has slots in the shelves that will hold 48 ping pong balls (tortoise eggs), but if I put the eggs in little plastic tubs of vermiculite, it would hold fewer. I haven't decided yet what I'm going to do. 

I don't like the water tray on the bottom. It has slots that you fill up with water, but the sides aren't very tall, and if you fill up a slot it leaches over the sides and out the front onto the floor. So I may have to set little tubs of water on the bottom instead of using the water tray.

My nest-building Medea is still working on her nest, so I have no eggs to put in there yet. But its supposed to rain again tonight, and that may trigger egg laying for her. In the "real world" they lay their eggs during the monsoon.

I've been working on this Manouria project for about 15 years, with only a baby here and there to show for it. Its time for some success! I'm going to be awfully disappointed if I don't get a whole slew of Manouria babies this season.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't wait, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 31, 2012)

*Does it have a fan for air circulation?*


----------



## wellington (Mar 31, 2012)

You do mean business . Fingers crossed for lots of babies. Keep us posted.
Good luck


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice! I've thought about getting one like that as well. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks very eggariffic...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol! Yes, my new eggarific incubator has a fan to circulate the air!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 31, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## bigred (Mar 31, 2012)

If you build it they will come Now that you got the incubator Im sure you will soon have something to put in it


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2012)

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## bettinge (Apr 1, 2012)

I looked at a similar model that LLLReptile used to sell, but is no longer listed on their web site. When I googled the model number, I found out it was really a heater/fridge for truckers etc. That's why the one I looked at came with a 12 volt DC power source as well as 120v AC.

My thoughts were that if it was made for truckers, it probably was not able to keep temps from varying by more than a degree or so. I basically felt that since it was not made for incubating eggs, but rather marketed to incubate eggs, I should stay away.

I really like the "Little Giants"


----------

